# The Mythical Black Pearl...



## RandSReptiles (Mar 20, 2014)

Hello all Reptile Lovers 

Just a quick simple question,


So, Apparently the most saught after and rarest Leopard Gecko morph at the moment is the Black Pearl,

But I'm starting to question, Does it actually exist?

Every-time I've looked online about it, There has always been failed attempts where it turned out it was a Charcoal instead, From my knowledge I've never seen anyone do a successful Black Pearl morph, I've heard that Davidsfinegeckos has recently has bred one but I don't know if it was successful or not.

Just asking if any of you guys know off any legit black pearl morphs?

Much Love,
R+S


----------

